# Female Curious About Handgun Hunting



## Bkeepr (Jan 3, 2020)

I hunt deer, bear and hogs with a .308 rifle, and I turkey hunt with a Mossberg 12 gauge.  I can handle SOME kick...ONCE! LOL.  What pistol and caliber would you suggest?  I like the looks of the Ruger Blackhawks.  Plus if I am bowhunting I'd like to have a little back-up protection.

thanks in advance


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 3, 2020)

41 Rem Mag. Plenty of pop, but less recoil than a 44 mag.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 3, 2020)

Take a look at the 9.5" Super Redhawk. A lot are hunting with a Glock 10mm which would also make a good back-up.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 3, 2020)

I agree that an 8" barreled .44 magnum is a good "hunting gun" out to typical bow-and-arrow distances. It can be loaded hot with some brands of ammo known to push the maximum pressures, or ordinary ammo, which isn't so bad in a gun weighing that much-- all steel construction, long barrel, etc.  And you can go with .44 special loads if you want really tame recoil and pleasant practice sessions at the range.

I DON'T LIKE THE FEEL of the old West style grip on those cowboy-looking pistols.  So that means the Ruger Blackhawk isn't a good choice for me.  I'd prefer the Redhawk, which has a more modern grip that's shaped like a 20th century police revolver.

A .357 magnum will kill a deer, too.  My cousin bagged several deer with an 8" barreled Rossi (open sights).  He'd shoot them only from 40 yards or closer, and none of them ran far.   
(He also used a .45 acp pistol, with heavy handloads. He  replaced his recoil spring on his 1911 to allow harder-recoiling ammo.  And that gun got fitted with a red dot optical sight before he took it hunting deer. It also performed well for him, also limited to 40 yards of distance.)


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 3, 2020)

You could mic drop right here.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 3, 2020)

Two things to consider:

1-- SIGHTS vs. SCOPES   Do you want to hunt with iron sights or a scope of some sort?  If you choose an optic, will that work against the utility of this gun as a self-defense tool when you need to deploy it really fast?

What brands and models of .44 revolver are easier to scope?  All handguns are not created equal in this regard.


2-- GRIPS /  STOCKS:    What gun fits your hand best with the standard factory grips? Which models of .44 magnum revolvers have other grip options on the market-- either from the factory or aftermarket replacement grips?   It's important to have a gun that fits your hand, especially if it's a gun you will reach for in an emergency when it's needed to stop an imminent threat.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 3, 2020)

There are many choices that are adequate to the point it’s up to your abilities and personal likes.
Auto loader, hard to beat a Glock G40.
Revolver, Ruger Smith Taurus and others make many in .357 mag or better.
Recoil is an individual thing but many of the big bores are actually pretty shootable so don’t rule them out until you try a couple.
Heck my 460 s&w is actually fun to shoot and I’m far from an accomplished big bore shooter.


----------



## Waddams (Jan 3, 2020)

I've got my heart set on a 10mm, preferably with a 5" or longer barrel. Fit with a red dot, and raised open sights if necessary to still see 'em through the red dot sight. Looking at 3 options - the Glock offering, Springfield has an option in the XDM line now, and the EAA Witness steel frame. 

I like the hammer fired Witness best for being able to shoot accurately, I'm just better with SA/DA triggers than striker fired, but the Witness I don't think comes in 5"+ barrel length and the red dot mount looks to need to be on one of the wrap-arounds from the bottom of the frame (if you want to keep the open sights too).

Not a Glock fan, don't shoot 'em well. Overall, leaning towards the Springfield but haven't found one at a rental range to try out.

Might also look for a 1911 style but I do like the extra mag capacity of the one's mentioned above as well.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 3, 2020)

Waddams said:


> I've got my heart set on a 10mm, preferably with a 5" or longer barrel. Fit with a red dot, and raised open sights if necessary to still see 'em through the red dot sight. Looking at 3 options - the Glock offering, Springfield has an option in the XDM line now, and the EAA Witness steel frame.
> 
> I like the hammer fired Witness best for being able to shoot accurately, I'm just better with SA/DA triggers than striker fired, but the Witness I don't think comes in 5"+ barrel length and the red dot mount looks to need to be on one of the wrap-arounds from the bottom of the frame (if you want to keep the open sights too).
> 
> ...


You’ll love the EAA steel frame!


----------



## transfixer (Jan 3, 2020)

The super blackhawks and blackhawks have a lot of " barrel flip "  in the heavy calibers,  which makes them difficult to master for some people,   I would suggest a double action revolver such as a Smith and Wesson , 6inch brl,  in 41 mag or 44mag if the recoil doesn't bother you,    or one of the 10mm pistols on the market,   Glock, Springfield, etc,etc,    you can drop down to a .357mag or .357sig round,  but you'll have to limit your shots to a little closer range.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 3, 2020)

I owned a super blackhawk in 44 Mag for a number of years, but hardly ever carried it hunting due to the size and recoil.  My wife and I carried Sig P229s in .357 Sig for many years, and that's what we ended up killing lots of deer and other critters with.  If you hit a deer in the lungs, it will penetrate to the far side of the chest cavity and kill the deer quickly every time.  Very manageable recoil and easy to shoot accurately.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the advice and opinions.  I know that I will go with iron sights since I usually hunt in tight brushy spots and this will also be a backup weapon. I will try some rental pistols at the range. It's good to know that I dont necessary need a hand cannon to kill a deer.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 3, 2020)

Remember your hearing protection when hunting. Especially in thick woods or under a roof or in a shooting house.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 3, 2020)

For deer a hand cannon isn't necessary, but I dunno about bears..

I've had two Ruger SBH, in .44 mag,  I wasn't in love with them, but did keep the second one, a  stainless steel revolver with a fluted cylinder and I believe a 5.5  inch barrel. Someone wanted to buy it at a rediculous price, so off of went. I got a SRH and probably will keep it until I die. I had two, the other was a .480 Ruger. I was surprised that the recoil was rather mild in that revolver, but sooner or later I traded it for a rifle that I traded....well, it's gone now. 
For me, the recoil from my SRH .44 isn't nearly as violent as a SBH.  And I shoot pretty heavy book loads with cast bullets. 

Do go to the range and try a few different revolvers.  It won't take too long to find one that just feels right.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2020)

They make the Rugers in shorter barrel lengths as well.  .44 Rem Mag has a pretty good wallop on both ends.  The .41 is a bit tamer and pretty close behind is the .357.

It seems from your statements you are thinking revolvers.  You also stated it is a back up.  Personally I prefer the D/A to S/A.  Keeping the backup theme the shorter barrel is going to be possible quicker to draw with more economy of motion in the type of stands most bow hunters hunt from.  Your reasons for this seem to be short range to me and I see no need in having a 9" barrel to shoot 10 yards.  Personally I use a Redhawk in 5" from a cross draw when the need arises.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tgc (Jan 4, 2020)

1 vote for Blackhawk .45colt. 4 5/8 barrel for this hunter.


----------



## Dub (Jan 4, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> They make the Rugers in shorter barrel lengths as well.  .44 Rem Mag has a pretty good wallop on both ends.  The .41 is a bit tamer and pretty close behind is the .357.
> 
> It seems from your statements you are thinking revolvers.  You also stated it is a back up.  Personally I prefer the D/A to S/A.  Keeping the backup theme the shorter barrel is going to be possible quicker to draw with more economy of motion in the type of stands most bow hunters hunt from.  Your reasons for this seem to be short range to me and I see no need in having a 9" barrel to shoot 10 yards.  Personally I use a Redhawk in 5" from a cross draw when the need arises.
> 
> Hope that helps!






Agreed.  The 5" Redhawk handles well.

I'll bet she could also find some good .44spcl loads for it, too.







I find mine to be a good working length.  My plans were to simply run iron sights on this one.  Very handy gun.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 4, 2020)

^^^^ who cut the barrel in half @Dub ?
I like em long.


----------



## Dub (Jan 4, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> ^^^^ who cut the barrel in half @Dub ?
> I like em long.




The fine folks at Ruger took care of all that.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 4, 2020)

Its purdy!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2020)

Smith and Wesson just reintroduced the model 610 revolver in 10mm.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 4, 2020)

And the Ruger model 5050 is nice if you can find one......


----------



## chrisn1818 (Jan 5, 2020)

Liking my Super Black Hawk in 45 Long Colt!!! Haven’t killed a deer yet but confident it will when I get ready.


----------



## delacroix (Jan 5, 2020)

Shorter barrels kick less because muzzle velocity is lower. 4" is enough.  I'd look at a Redhawk to use .45 ACP and Colt. You'll find a load that you can handle with all those choices. If you don't like hot loads use hard cast. Slow hard cast will still penetrate and exit. If you can handle full house .45 Colt use a good hollow point for harder hitting and better blood trails.

Don't be afraid to seek out a grip that fits your hand better than what comes on it


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 5, 2020)

Trying to do double duty with a handgun for CCW and hunting is difficult, but it can be done.
Unless you are large framed or wear loose fitting clothes you are limited to the few smaller framed .357, 10mm, .45 acp and such.
And that's ok. Any good .357 or even a Glock 10mm is doable.
I have carried a G40 and a 6" Ruger at times, but I am full figured.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 14, 2020)

.357 mag 4" or greater or 10mm would be my choices.  A single stack 1911 in 10mm will wear closer than the Glock 20 also.  Can also go with shoulder holster.

Rosewood


----------



## Big Bend Brian (Jan 16, 2020)

I bowhunt and also carry my Glock G40 10mm in a chest harness. Stays out of the way for a bow shot and can whack a pig if they come in after shooting time. Mounted with a red dot optic its a fun shooter. The 10mm is great hunting choice for deer & hogs.
Brian


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 17, 2020)

I've got a 4.2" Ruger GP100 that is a pleasure to carry compared to the big magnums.  With the right load, it is very effective for deer and hogs.  Bear isn't any different, other than the hype because they aren't hard to kill.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 17, 2020)

Apex Predator said:


> I've got a 4.2" Ruger  Bear isn't any different, other than the hype because they aren't hard to kill.


Maybe not hard to kill, but they can kill you...


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 17, 2020)

A 5 inch GP100 44 special with some Buffalo Bore ammo would be a great "compromise".


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 24, 2020)

The other day I got to shoot a few rounds from a friend's .454 Casull. it was a Taurus revolver with an 8 inch barrel I believe.  The recoil wasn't bad. It was on par with the Smith and Wesson 500 magnum I've fired before. 
 I'd  say it was about on par with a 44 magnum fired from a 4 inch barrel Smith model 629 --which was a lighter gun then this big Taurus was.

Of course any revolver in 454 Casull can also fire standard 45 Colt loads which are a lot less recoil but still potent enough for self-defense or deer hunting at modest ranges.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Jan 27, 2020)

Many good ideas. You might look at the Smith model 69, more of an L frame size 44 mag you could load with 44 specials. A five shooter you can load up if needed or the specials that will still thump something you hit.


----------



## carver (Jan 29, 2020)

Bkeepr said:


> Thanks for the advice and opinions.  I know that I will go with iron sights since I usually hunt in tight brushy spots and this will also be a backup weapon. I will try some rental pistols at the range. It's good to know that I dont necessary need a hand cannon to kill a deer.


I agree with what's been said,I shoot a number of hand guns and find for hunting (close range) and personnel protection the .357 is hard to beat.Here is my go to weapon S&W model 66 combat with adjustable sights.


----------



## mtmedic13 (Jan 29, 2020)

Bkeepr,  there is a lot of good information here to digest.  Ruger is making both the 41 Mag and 44 Splc in there red/black hawk line.  the convince  of these two calibers is that you can find both practice and hunting loads over the counter.  they will kill anything you will shoot on the continent and will not break your wrist doing it.  the 10mm will work the same.  Yes you can kill deer just fine with a 357 but you are moving into the "what if" size of gun.  think of it as shooting 22-250 at deer,  it will do it but what if.  Just my two cents.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 30, 2020)

mtmedic13 said:


> Yes you can kill deer just fine with a 357 but you are moving into the "what if" size of gun.  think of it as shooting 22-250 at deer,  it will do it but what if.  Just my two cents.



Killed plenty of deer with .357 and 9mm bullets and guided others to plenty more.  With proper bullet selection, there is no "what if" about it and it's nothing like shooting varmint bullets at deer.  Bigger bullets won't solve poor shot placement.


----------



## Dub (Jan 31, 2020)

A 10mm could be the ticket for you, too.

Glocks & 1911


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 19, 2020)

Well, I ended up getting a Springfield XDM in 10mm.  It holds 16 + 1.  Iffen a bear or a large varmint jumps me I will able to get off a whole bunch of bullets, fast.  Maybe.  And I am going to try deer hunting with it for sure. One of these days I am going to own a nice pistol, too.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 19, 2020)

Apex Predator said:


> I've got a 4.2" Ruger GP100 that is a pleasure to carry compared to the big magnums.  With the right load, it is very effective for deer and hogs.  Bear isn't any different, other than the hype because they aren't hard to kill.


ABSOLUTELY!!!

My hope was someone would post this.
I've killed my fair share of deer with my 6", Full Lug- GP-100 in .357 Remmington Magnum.

And... I'm not so sure I'd want to face a Grizzly with it, or any other handgun... Even a .460 or .500.

I'd feel really comfortable with my set up dealing with Southeastern Black Bear.
NOT to be confused with Canadian or Alaska Black Bear..

.357 Remmington Magnum is PLENTY for Whitetail Deer within handgun range.?


----------



## rosewood (Feb 19, 2020)

Bkeepr said:


> Well, I ended up getting a Springfield XDM in 10mm.  It holds 16 + 1.  Iffen a bear or a large varmint jumps me I will able to get off a whole bunch of bullets, fast.  Maybe.  And I am going to try deer hunting with it for sure. One of these days I am going to own a nice pistol, too.



Good deal!  I don't need another 10mm, but have considered the Springfield, just because I don't have one and it feels much better in my hand than a Glock.

Just remember to practice shooting offhand at the distances you plan on hunting deer at.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 19, 2020)

I used Powder River Precision .net for a replacement drop in trigger for my XDM that I shoot a lot...changed things up a good bit for it.  Definitely the best part of the change was the striker hit...it went from sounding like one of those spring door stops to something nice and crisp....reset is way faster too


----------



## Dub (Feb 22, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Good deal!  I don't need another 10mm, but have considered the Springfield, just because *I don't have one and it feels much better in my hand than a Glock.*
> 
> Just remember to practice shooting offhand at the distances you plan on hunting deer at.
> 
> Rosewood



Sounds like a good enough reason to me.  






Jester896 said:


> I used Powder River Precision .net for a replacement drop in trigger for my XDM that I shoot a lot...changed things up a good bit for it.  Definitely the best part of the change was the striker hit...it went from sounding like one of those spring door stops to something nice and crisp....reset is way faster too



How is the case support on the 10mm XDM compared to the Glock ?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sorry...my XDM is 9mm (19 round) but I can pop the barrel out and get you a picture of that if you need it.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 5, 2020)

Hey Beekeeper you ever road test that possible bag I made for you ?


----------



## natureman (Mar 19, 2020)

I likewise prefer .357 magnum.  You always have the choice of using .38 in it which makes it very versatile. I have a Model 28 Highway Patrol with 6" barrel.  It is very accurate.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 27, 2020)

pdsniper said:


> Hey Beekeeper you ever road test that possible bag I made for you ?


I need to get together with my black powder buddies and do some shooting.  It is all loaded up with goodies and is a thing of beauty.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 27, 2020)

well as soon as all this crazy virus thing gets over that sounds like a plan


----------



## rosewood (Mar 27, 2020)

The virus didn't slow me down.  I went to range yesterday with my brother and we practiced social distancing there..


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 27, 2020)

yea I have been shooting at my range a lot the last few day but by my self


----------



## uturn (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve enjoyed reading folks thoughts here, I wouldn’t consider myself as very knowledgeable but I have a safe full of handguns.

Was thinking while reading of my wife and daughter being a woman ask the original question..I’ve also chosen the 357’s a lot over the years for both of them to shot loaded with their choice of the 38 or 357 as mentioned and they have shot plenty of both! There is always one riding in the transporter at camp too! Whether golf cart, truck etc.

Funny thing is for whatever reason both my ladies love to end any shoot with the 45 Kimber Ultra Carry!

Lots of great advice here!!!


----------



## Jd Crazy horse (Apr 1, 2020)

natureman said:


> I likewise prefer .357 magnum.  You always have the choice of using .38 in it which makes it very versatile. I have a Model 28 Highway Patrol with 6" barrel.  It is very accurate.
> View attachment 1007764


A good hunting hand gun is s&W 629 in 44 mag.  Can use the 44 special for target and if you have it magna ported it takes the bad out of the  mag recoil.


----------

